# Most beautiful place in the world?



## ragazza (16 Aug 2006)

Hi,

I'm thinking of going travelling next year for a few months and am looking for recommendations on places to go.

Ideally I'd like to see places which have jaw-droppingly beautiful scenery, which you'll never forget. 
In other posts people have recommended for example Iguassu Falls in Brazil/Arg or Frazier Island in Australia, and I would recommend the salt desert in Bolivia and the sand-dunes in the Sahara.

The types of scenery I usually like are desert landscapes, mountains and coastline.
I'm interested to hear recommendations of places that people consider are "must gos" - short haul or long haul, but preferably long haul and exotic/off the beaten track.

Thanks,
Ragazza


----------



## tiger (16 Aug 2006)

Very open ended & subjective question!  For what it's worth, I would add New Zealand to you list of destinations to consider.  Spectacular & varied scenery from North to South.


----------



## JohnnyBoy (16 Aug 2006)

I like the thread-get's me dreaming!
I would have to concur on NZ.
Tongariro Crossin in centre of North Island,is like walking o the moon(ur actually walking on a volcanic crater.White Island off the north coast of North Island is also incredibly spectacular.
As for South Island,too numerous to mention.What about Jordan-lots of desert landscapes etc & very safe.


----------



## sun_sparks (16 Aug 2006)

Kakadu and Katherine Gorge in Australia's Northern Territories. Flinders Rangers north of Adelaide in Oz.

Huacachina and Nazca in Peru (if you like deserts)

Ha Long Bay in Vietnam

Angkor in Cambodia

Railay Beach in Thailand

The boat journey from Flores to Lombok in Indonesia

El Chalten in Argentina - walking and horseriding (it's amazing)

Bariloche in Argentina

I agree with Iguazzu Falls, Fraser Island and the Salt Plains in Bolivia. All amazing.


----------



## envelope (16 Aug 2006)

went to Yosemite National Park in California recently, i couldnt believe the scenery. 4 hrs drive from san fran def worth a look if ur around that area. My fotos are like postcards. Mountains and waterfalls , the big trees etc.


----------



## muzaway (16 Aug 2006)

Sounds like a great trip.


Haven't been there (yet) but my current top-of-wish-list destination is Namibia. Should fit the bill for your fondness for deserts and wide open spaces.

Fish River Canyon is supposed to be fantastic, you've also got the Skeleton Coast, vast deserts, the worlds biggest sand dunes, game parks and the lowest population density in the world. 

I WILL get there eventually.


----------



## envelope (16 Aug 2006)

Cape Tribulation where the rainforest meets the coast is pretty cool too. 
Daintree national park in oz.


----------



## deanwood (16 Aug 2006)

have to say the whitsunday islands were the most spectacular for me 
went out on a yacht for a few days did my first dive there...happy days!


----------



## movax (16 Aug 2006)

Caye Caulker , Belize , dive the blue hole, snorkel the barrier reef
Oaxaca , Mexico
Lago de Aitilan ( SP?) Guatemala 
Bay Islands , Honduras
Viang viene , Laos
Definitely Angkor Wat in Cambodia, 
Pai , 4 hours North of Chaing Mai, Thailand
The Coromandal in New Zealand, Bay of Islands New Zealand, McKenzie Country, New Zealand, Milford Sound, NZ , Helicopter trip to top of Mt Cook NZ.


----------



## ragazza (16 Aug 2006)

Hi,

thanks for those suggestions - I think I'll need more than a few months traveling now!!
I've been to a good few of those suggested places, and agree they are spectacular. NZ is looking likely, since it seems there is a huge variety there. 
Am also thinking of following the silk route through Turkmenistan/ Uzbekistan and trekking in Nepal/Tibet. If anyone has been there and can comment on what it's like, let me know!

Any other suggestions welcome too! 
Ragazza.


----------



## sun_sparks (16 Aug 2006)

Haven't been to Tibet/Nepal myself, but met people in Angkor when we were away and they had been trekking in Nepal in Kathmandu and rated it as their fave place. Somewhere on our list, I must say!


----------



## jmayo (16 Aug 2006)

If your are into mountains, have to say Canadian Rockies are magnificient. 
Go mountain flying through them and it is unforgetable.
Stay away from tourist traps and head north to Yukon/Alaska along Alaska highway. You can stop beside bison, bears, caribou or head up along coast from Vancouver island for great sea trip with views of whales, bears etc.
If want somewhere near home with spectacular mountains and coasts tray Fjords in Norway. Probably as dear as going to New Zealand


----------



## Splash (16 Aug 2006)

muzaway said:


> Sounds like a great trip.
> 
> 
> Haven't been there (yet) but my current top-of-wish-list destination is Namibia. Should fit the bill for your fondness for deserts and wide open spaces.
> ...



Have to second you on that Muzaway! I was there a few years years ago. And it is everything you describe and more. A different landscape as you turn every corner. Dry arid Namib desert with spectacular drives, little outpost villages, changing climes (we had a flashflood followed by a magnificent rainbow). Friendly people. Fish River Canyon is worth the diversion you may need to take to get there. Skeleton coast and the dunes we saw by taking a fly-over which was really enjoyable. Namibia is a well kept secret. I would rate it far and above its neighbour South Africa. Only downside, it is very hot! But go out of its summer season and you will get the benefit of seeing spring in a desert.


----------



## pernickety (16 Aug 2006)

went trekking in Nepal, from Pokhara base, highly recommend. do look into the time of year though, we went in March and the rhododendrons in flower were fantastic, sept - nov is supposed to be ideal weather wise.

sound like a great trip, enjoy!


----------



## BillK (16 Aug 2006)

God's Window in the Eastern Transvaal (Mpumalanga as it's called now).

Cathedral Peak in the Natal Drakensberg.


----------



## gar123 (16 Aug 2006)

copper face jacks on a sat night 12 pints down!


----------



## jake108 (17 Aug 2006)

deanwood said:


> have to say the whitsunday islands were the most spectacular for me
> went out on a yacht for a few days did my first dive there...happy days!


 
Have to agree with deanwood. Whitehaven beach is heaven on earth!


----------



## kayla21 (17 Aug 2006)

i would have to say Kerala in south India..


----------



## Meccano (17 Aug 2006)

Bali.


----------



## panindub (17 Aug 2006)

Just back from Namibia..and I second other people comment..stunning scenery!
It's got super deserts and coastline..

Also recommend trekking in Nepal, very relaxing, I trek up to everest base camp 5500m, alittude got me, but not my girlfriend. Just take a day rest to recover.
Life is cheap there, accommadation 1-2 dollors, dinner 2-4 dollors.
Ideally need to be trekking fit, otherwise just do it slower and hire a porter to carry your bags. People are very simple and friendly.

Also try the atacama desert in chile...another amazing place. 

Note there is a lonely planet pic book called something like "50 places to see in the world" it might give you some ideas.


----------



## ragazza (18 Aug 2006)

Thanks for all the suggestions. Yes, that lonely planet pic book could be useful.

Namibia sounds great. I hadnt really thought of going there, and it was only brought to my attention when I saw all the pics of Angelina Jolie there!

Will go off and do more research on beautiful places!


----------



## anotherone (18 Aug 2006)

Buy this book:
[broken link removed]
It's the Lonely Planet travel book "Guide to Every Country in the World".  Even for those remotely interested in travel this is an amazing book. It's got 2 pages for every country in the world..the pictures are unreal.  If that doesn't get your feet itching..i don't know what will 
good luck with your travels....


----------



## ragazza (18 Aug 2006)

Hi anotherone,

yes, my sister got me that book - its a great coffee-table book. After reading it I wanted to go to every country in the world!!


----------



## muzaway (22 Aug 2006)

Just found this article on the Seven Natural Wonders of the world...might help confuse matters so more!

http://travel.timesonline.co.uk/article/0,,26689-2318788,00.html


----------



## Dave T (23 Aug 2006)

Having travelled lots of Asia...Thailand Cambodia Vietnam, Laos, Malaysia, Singapore, India ,Srilanka.

Have to say i got lost for a while in Thailand....for those that have gone off the beaten track its truely a magical country.
Up north in Chang Mai & Chag Rai is unspoilt , stay a while with village tripes after getting there by elephant & then rafting along a river.
Crossing over into Myanmar/ Burma.

Once youve done North thailand head for the South.. and do some island hopping, suggest Ko Phangnan, i stayed a while in a place there called Bottle Beach the only way to get to it was by boat. Really magical place.

After taht you could do a land crossing into Cambodia...what can i say really educational stuff what the Khmer Rouge put these people through,visit the killing fields ,Ankor Wat (where thomb raider was made)and after that head across into Vietnam Saigon 2-3 hrs by bus. Saigon is crazy.....all the Vietnam war sights & stories there for the taking.

I was 8 months in Asia and spent a total of €7,000 and lived like a King...
no 4-5 star hotels though.If you want off the beaten track Asia /South America is the place to go.


----------



## battyee (24 Aug 2006)

New Zealand - South Island does it for me.
If you haven't been there The Grand Canyon aint bad either.


----------



## Downunder (25 Aug 2006)

Just back from Borneo...if you are thinking of looking at the planet from underneath the surface of the ocean...'Sipidan island' off the coast of Borneo...pretty special...


----------

